# Linux Rootserver und steam-cs-server problem



## mackel90 (7. Mai 2005)

HI

  ich hab nen rootserverbekommen und möchte da jetzt 
  alle möglichen serverprogramme draufschmeißen.
  Auch nen CS1.6 server und nen TS server (der ging problemlos drauf)

  Nur der CS server muckt nen bisschen 

  ich habe das eingegeben:

```
cs@blablabla:~/hlds> hlds_run -game cstrike -nomaster -insecure +sy_lan 1 +maxplayers 16 +map de_dust
```
  Raus kam das :

```
Auto detecting CPU
  Using AMD Optimised binary.
  Auto-restarting the server on crash
  
  Console initialized.
  scandir failed:/home/cs/hlds/./valve/SAVE
  scandir failed:/home/cs/hlds/./platform/SAVE
  Protocol version 47
  Exe version 1.1.2.5/Stdio (cstrike)
  Exe build: 02:38:45 Jul  7 2004 (2738)
  STEAM Auth Server
  couldn't exec valve.rc
  Server IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:27015
  couldn't exec listip.cfg
  couldn't exec banned.cfg
```
  Wieso gibt er mir diese fehlermeldungen raus ?
  Hatte jemand das von euch auch schon mal ?
  Wie kann man das problem lösen ?

  Ich wäre froh um jede hilfe 
  Danke schon mal !

  Mackel


----------



## generador (7. Mai 2005)

```
cs@blablabla:~/hlds> hlds_run -game cstrike -nomaster -insecure +sy_lan 1 +maxplayers 16 +map de_dust
```

das muss sv_lan 1 heissen und das solltest du auf nem Internet Server auch weglassen
Ohne Masterserver wird auch niemand deinen Server finden, also das nomaster muss ganz weg und das insecure solltest du auch weglassen wenn du kein anderes Anticheattool laufen hast oder willst du nen Cheaterserver erstellen


```
Auto detecting CPU
  Using AMD Optimised binary.
  Auto-restarting the server on crash
  
  Console initialized.
  scandir failed:/home/cs/hlds/./valve/SAVE
  scandir failed:/home/cs/hlds/./platform/SAVE
  Protocol version 47
  Exe version 1.1.2.5/Stdio (cstrike)
  Exe build: 02:38:45 Jul  7 2004 (2738)
  STEAM Auth Server
  couldn't exec valve.rc > Datei nicht gefunden
  Server IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:27015
  couldn't exec listip.cfg > gleiches Problem
  couldn't exec banned.cfg > gleiches Problem
```

erstell einfach 2 leere Dateien im cstrike Ordern mit dem Namen listip.cfg und banned.cfg
die valve.rc existiert bei mir auch nicht aber die Server laufen trotzdem Problemlos


----------



## mackel90 (7. Mai 2005)

Das funktioniert jetzt.
     Nur jetzt kommt nen anderer fehler !

```
Downloading Security Module from Speakeasy.net ...
     Error downloading Security Module from Speakeasy.net
     Server is not Secure.
```
 
     Der server ist nicht nur unsicher er  funkrioniert garnicht !
  Kann man den pfad wo er das modul downloaden soll vieleicht ändern ?
     Weil Speakeasy.net ist nicht zu erreichen

  Und unsicher gehts auch nicht, ich hab die vermutung, dass es daran liegt:

```
scandir failed:/home/cs/hlds/./valve/SAVE
  scandir  failed:/home/cs/hlds/./platform/SAVE
```
 
     Danke !
     Mackel


----------

